# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Tekste këngësh popullore nga trevat e gjithë Shqipërisë

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ne kete teme jeni te mirepritur te postoni tekste te kengeve popullore nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare ne Shqiperi, Kosove, Maqedoni, Mal te Zi dhe Cameri.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Lulebore (e dua shume kete kenge  :buzeqeshje:  )

Tuj shetitur n'mal e n'koder,
tuj prek lulet t'gjith me dore,
vec n'nji kopsht ma t'bukurin n'Shkoder,
ty te gjeta lulebore.

Je e vogel por e plote, 
ty t'kerkoj un tash sa mot,
tash sa mot un ty t'kerkoj,
vi me ty jeten ta coj, 
Eja, eja lulebore,
se me ty do thur kunor.
Eja, eja lulebore,
se me ty do thur kunor.

Pash ma t'bukren stine t'pranveres
pash ma t'bukrin tranofil
mos ja hap ti ma kujt deren,
se per mu vetem ke çil.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*Ali Pashai. (Grupi i Tepelenes)*

Koka në Stambollë more, 
e trupi në Janinë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë. 

Se një varr i vetëm more, 
e s'ta nxe dot lavdinë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë. 

Zbardhur mjekrë gjatë more, 
e si bora në brinjë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë. 

Dhe që nga bedenat more, 
e ulërin stuhia, 
e si mjergull te koka more, 
e rri Vasiliqia. 

Koka në Stambollë more, 
e trupi në Janinë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë.

----------


## Tironcja---

Tërë vreshtat i shkova 
rrush tek buza jote s'çova 


Me një vresht po rri zotrote 
çova rrush te buza jote 
çova rrush te buza jote 
me një vresht po rri zotrote 


Ç'i kanë thënë asaj satëme 
që se do sevdanë tonë 


Ç'i kanë thënë t'jatit - eee 
që shkon në rrugë e nuk më flet 
që shkon në rrugë e nuk më flet 
ç'i kanë thënë t'jatit - eee


Me nji vresht po rri zotrote 
çova rrush tek buza jote 
çova rrush tek buza jote 
me një vresht po rri zotrote

----------


## s0ni

Mora rrugen per Janine
isha vetem
bashke me arabaxhine
apo nate
bashke me arabaxhine apo nate
atje me zune pusine
isha vetem
copa-copa ma bene melcine dhe zemren
Kendojne gjashte bilbila
tre te kuqe tre jeshila
tre te kuqe tre jeshila
cili te pelqen moj bije
cili te pelqen moj bije
ai qe kendon me mire
ai qe kendon me mire
Kendona bilbil kendo kendo-na
neper baxhet me limon kendona
neper baxhet me limon, me limon kendona
Oh kendon bilbili mi goce ne baxhe
oh cme ka zene me ty maraku i pare
te ullirei i kodres prite djalin se po vjen
prite djalin se po vjen kam nji llave e do tja them
nje kujtim te paharru do ta them se prap te du
Oh kendon bilbili mi goce ne qershie
o dil ta sho o moi shpirt o syn e zie
Po te pres me padurim kam ne zemer nji kujtim
nji kujtim te paharru po ta them
se prap te du.

----------


## Letersia 76

"TE DESHA ME HALIKAT" 
*"TE DESHA ME HALIKAT"KENGE NGA SHQIPERIA E MESME* 

Të desha me hakikat-e 
Të çmova mikeshë të shtrenjtë 

Mirëpo paskam qenë pa fat 
Ej amon ç'ma punove pa të drejtë 

Me gjithë zemër unë të desha 
Si njeri me mirësi 

Disa herë unë të buzëqesh 
Ej amon me mallin e djalit t'ri 

Nji kujtim që ma ke dhan-e 
Po e ruj me dashuni 

Do ta kujtosh fukaranë 
Ej amon megjithëse m'ke marr mëni

----------


## Letersia 76

"ORE VELLAI I MOTRES"  KENGE NGA SHQIPERIA E VERIUT


More vllau i motrës o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 

Vishi tirqit me gajtana 
T'ët boj motra dhandër o 
T'ët boj motra dhandër o 

Ore vllau motrës o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 

Ven kapuçin përmbi sy-e 
Lumja unë motra për ty-e 
T'ët bëj motra dhandër o 
T'ët bëj motra dhandër o

----------


## Zani

Udh' e largët më kish marrë
Gji dhe zemer më kish tharë
Nënë....
Moj e mire nënë

Era vjen me thotë dy fjalë
Ulërinte si e marrë
Nënë..
Moj e mirë nënë
Det i thellë e i pamatur dhembshurie
Sa më prite atë natë ti e dije

Erdha,s'të gjeta të gjallë
U ula të puth në ballë
Të putha gjirin e tharë
Por dot nuk ta nxorra mallë
Nënë...
Moj e mirë nënë

Zaho Balili

----------


## heret a vone

Zani pershendetje per temen e hapur 
Shume prekese lirika qe ke sjelle , hej cna bere te perlotemi....

Ja dhe nje qe sja mbaj ment titullin

Ike moj ike more dhene
Kush t'ja beje babait kafene
Le tja beje nusja e djalit
Dhe per mua , moj ta marre malli.

Ike moj ike more dhene
Kush t'ja beje nenes kafene
Le tja beje moj kush te doje
Kush i tha moj te me martoje???

----------


## shigjeta

Zani dhe Heret a Vone, shume tekste te bukura. I lexon dhe rilexon dhe vjen gjithmone tek i njejti perfundim: qe kemi nje folklor te mrekullueshem.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Ra topi ne Palavli 
Fush e Delvines cu nxi 
cu mbush plot me suvari 
me nizam e me deli 
i shkreti Hodo Ali 
i ka djemte cimili 
Bura djem do hidhemi 
mos trembi se s'vritemi 
me palle do pritemi 
me dyfek do digjemi 
Gjolek e Hodo Aliu 
ne dore palla i ngriu

----------


## shigjeta

Nen nje portokalle moj
te njoha une ty
lulet e limonit moj 
te binin mbi sy

Ngrije koken larte moj
sec me mori malli
vinte gusha jote moj
arome portokalli 

Rrinim ne te dy o moj
nen nje portokalle
permbi kokat tona moj
lulet hidhnin valle

Ngrije koken larte moj
sec me morri malli
vinte gusha jote moj
arome portokalli

----------


## Jonian

Ne 1999, kur kam qene student ne Tirane, ndodhi nje vrasje ne Qytetin "Studenti".Kozeta Hyseni nje studente vlonjate qe studionte per filologji u gjet e vrare nje mengjes te kinoklubi i "Q.Studenti". Kjo kenge i kushtohet asaj.

ELEGJIA E KOZETES

Ne t'i pame vjershat me endje
oooooj, ooooooooh
moj Kozeteeeeeeeeeeeeee
dhe u mbushem me trishtime
oooooj,oooooooooh
moj Kozete

Nje titull na mbet' ne mendje
oooooj,oooooooooh
moj Kozete
"Vdekja ime ne agime"
oooooj,oooooooooh
moj Kozete

Plage nuk pata, plage me dhane
me nis dhembja qe ne thua
O Zot pse s'mu ndodhe mbane
kur nje drite syri m'u shua
ooooooo, o vajz-o

Se nje drite syri ma shuan
po vajtoj si cilimi
edhe lotet me shterruan 
dhe te qaj s'kam me fuqi
oooooooo,o vajz-o

U nxirrofsh e zeza dore
qe theve nje dege me lule
vese e lehte mbi kurore
flokun e bores mbi supe
oooooo,o vajz-o

----------


## shigjeta

Kenge moj ti shko merr dhene,
Kush ta ngriti ty moj folene,
Kenge moj na mbush me gezime
Ne tek ty gjejme ngushullime
Hej hej hej heeej
(dy here)

Refreni
Kenge moj bucit ne male
E barinjte le te hedhin valle
Edhe qingjat le te blegerojne
Kur bilbilat te kendojne o heeej
(dy here)

----------


## Jonian

Kenge mund te shkarkosh nga kazaa n.q.se e ke te instaluar programin. Po ashtu nese ben nje kerkim ne Google do te te shfaqen disa website shqiptare qe kane kenge te cilat mund t'i shkarkosh. Jam i sigurt qe do te kete edhe te tjera por une keto di.Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak.

----------


## angeldust

Aman kur me rrije
ne hije te fikut moj, te fikut...

Kur me rrije ne hije te fikut,
fet me sy ja ben ashikut,
fet me sy, fet me qepalle,
c'e shtive ne dhe te gjalle.

----------------------------------------

O, o kaperrolle,
kaperrolle qumeshtore,
gjer te bregu me percolle,
ktheve koken me shikove,

O, o kaperrolle,
Syne e zi c'e rrotullove,
O moj kaperrolle!

Kur po shkoje ne ato varre,
me fustanin zvarre-zvarre,
te vdekurit sec i ngjalle,
te gjallet c'i vdiqe fare.

----------------------------------------------

Aman kur me rri-me rrije,
Ne hije te malit moj, te malit.

Kur me rrije ne hije te malit,
fet me sy ja ben capkenit,
fet me sy e me qepalle,
c'e shtive ne dhe te gjalle.

----------


## angeldust

Cobankat, o moj qe shkojne
zallit o moj cobankate
shkojne e tjerrin per djemte e
malit o moj cobankate.

O ri ri ri ri per djemte e malite
O per djemte me yll te kuq mes ballite
O moj cobankate
O moj te mirate.

Tirre trashe e mos e tirr
holle o moj mos e tirr holle,
per trimat qe flene ne de-
-bore dhe o moj ne debore.

O ri ri ri ri per djemte e malite
Per djemte moj me yll te kuq mes ballite
O moj cobankate
O moj te mirate.

Tjerr moter, moj te tjerrim
t'ju bejme rroba trimave

O ri ri ri ri per djemte e malite
O per djemte me yll te kuq mes ballite
O moj cobankate
O moj te mirate.

----------


## As^Dibrane

Kur e percolla Ylberin ktheva hyra n'ode
Kur ja pash mantelin vjehro ja lava ma lot
Mos e laj me lot oj Zane mos e laj me lot
se shkon viti i par moj Zane sikur dita sot

Shkuan muaj, shkuan vite zemra mu ndoz flak
s'na lan hallet,s'na lan dertet me jetue bashk
Vitet e kurbetit Ylber qofshin te mallku 
ndau biro, ndau Ylber, ndau burr me gru

Mblodha harxhet dola n'bahce corapet me i thur
prej merzis o mbi corape plasa tu vajto 
O Ylber i dades a thu m'ke haru
vitet e kurbetit Yleber qofshin te mallku

----------


## As^Dibrane

MARTESA
 Qysh se vogli ne u deshtem njeri-tjetrin perqafum
 Zemrat tona kurre pa ja nda perher njera-tjetren e kerkun

REF :e mira/e keqja: artesa jone eshte e bukur
       kur eshte gezimi dashuris 
       O zemer kendo pa pushuar 
       kenget e bukra t'lumturis

Si endren me te bukur qe per ne sot po agon
Gjith natyra po kendon me te bukuren keng te jetes ton

       REF: Martesa jone eshte e bukur
               Kur eshte gezimi i dashuris
               O zemer kendo pa pushuar 
               Kenget e bukura te lumturis

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga As^Dibrane_ 
> *Kur e percolla Ylberin ktheva hyra n'ode
> Kur ja pash mantelin vjehro ja lava ma lot
> Mos e laj me lot oj Zane mos e laj me lot
> se shkon viti i par moj Zane sikur dita sot
> 
> Shkuan muaj, shkuan vite zemra mu ndoz flak
> s'na lan hallet,s'na lan dertet me jetue bashk
> Vitet e kurbetit Ylber qofshin te mallku 
> ...



Nice songggggggggggggg ! Dibrane te lumte qe e solle ketu.

----------

